# So you know there really IS a Coco. LOL



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

It's obvious Coco is not a media hound. She seems to hate the camera. I snapped this before she rolled all over the sofa. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Beeee-autiful!!!!! Coco, you are one gorgeous baby!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Even though Coco doesn't love the camera, the camera sure loves her! She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

OHHHH, she is so cute :wub: I love her bow. Pretty, pretty girl. Know exactly what you mean about the camera!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She looks as delicate as a rose.....so very beautiful!!!!!!!

So this little rosebud is my Rain's half sister........AWESOME!!!! Thanks Mary Ann for the info~~~~


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Coco is gorgeous :wub: What a beauty :cloud9:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Coco is beautiful Mary Ann!! Her hair is so long now!! I need to grow Louis's top knot back out. What a precious baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i just love her!! THANK YOU for posting a new pic!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Such a sweet, sweet little face! She is just beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: she is just precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think it's an adorable photo of pretty little Coco. :wub: Hannah used to lay like that when I tried to take a picture of her, until I discovered the miracle of treat motivation,she loves her treats.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 29 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811307


> Coco is beautiful Mary Ann!! Her hair is so long now!! I need to grow Louis's top knot back out. What a precious baby.[/B]



Thank you all! Well, actually, I just cut her down. Her top knot HAS grown out, but I cut her body very short today. I'm just scared to work on her ears and beard too much. Going to do a bit more later, but as much as she hates the camera, she hates a brush and comb. Let's not even talk about scissors. :huh:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That is the first time I have ever seen a picture of Coco. She is stunning. :cloud9: All Bonnie's' Angels are truly beautiful. :wub: They do have a very distinctive look. Gorgeous!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Coco is a real beauty. Wish we could see more of her.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Omigosh, Coco :wub: really is a little beauty - would love to see more of her!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco is adorable and I speak from up close in person knowledge! LOL We love her bootiful face!
Great job on the hair cut, Mary Ann!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's BEAUTIFUL, Mary Ann! The camera loves her, even if she doesn't love i!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a beautiful little face! Winnie is way past cute! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 29 2009, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811367


> Coco is adorable and I speak from up close in person knowledge! LOL We love her bootiful face!
> Great job on the hair cut, Mary Ann!!!![/B]


Thanks, Brit, but you know that I don't know nothin' 'bout groomin' babies.  I want her beard and ears shorter. I love the way Cee Cee's face looks in her pics with that short beard and ears. Wish I could do that, but it scares me to go so short. I'll worry about that another day.  (thinking I must have Scarlett on the brain tonight)


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jul 29 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811379


> What a beautiful little face! Winnie is way past cute! :wub:[/B]


Oops, I'll let her know! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I love that girl ... what a doll-baby! :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank goodness for the Paparazzi's photos of the gorgeous elusive Coco! More more more!! =)


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Well there's only one thing wrong with that picture.......it leaves me wanting to see more!! I love that gorgeous little face of hers.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 29 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811319


> QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 29 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811307





> Coco is beautiful Mary Ann!! Her hair is so long now!! I need to grow Louis's top knot back out. What a precious baby.[/B]



Thank you all! Well, actually, I just cut her down. Her top knot HAS grown out, but I cut her body very short today. I'm just scared to work on her ears and beard too much. Going to do a bit more later, but as much as she hates the camera, she hates a brush and comb. Let's not even talk about scissors. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I knew you had cut her, so I assumed it was just the body. Her face looks perfect to me  Louis is the SAME way as Coco. It's complete torture and when I take out the comb, he runs to his daddy (which is rare!)


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh such a doll girl!!!! :wub: :wub: Coco....please pose for more pictures!! We want to see your darling face :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mary Ann! Finally!!!! :smheat: 

hummmm, that precious face looks familiar....let's see....hummmmm......


I think alot of Bonnie's Angels have that special Angelic look when they're lying on the sofa looking all innocent....(for a minute, LOL).

GREAT PIC!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww, thanks for sharing Mary Ann. Coco is as gorgeous as ever. What a precious girl she is. All the great beauties are camera shy.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beauty :wub: I just love her precious face :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Coco is too cute for words!!! :wub: :wub: I just adore her!!! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender: 

Love your mommy,
Breeze


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813714


> Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender:
> 
> Love your mommy,
> Breeze[/B]


Thanks to all of you again for your sweet comments about my precious girl. 

Oh, Lucy, you tell Breeze that we are so happy that she found her forever home with you. I sure hope the two of them can meet at some point. Wouldn't it be fun to have photos of them together? :wub: :wub: Coco says, "Thank you, Mommie." :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 4 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813724


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813714





> Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender:
> 
> Love your mommy,
> Breeze[/B]


Thanks to all of you again for your sweet comments about my precious girl. 

Oh, Lucy, you tell Breeze that we are so happy that she found her forever home with you. I sure hope the two of them can meet at some point. Wouldn't it be fun to have photos of them together? :wub: :wub: Coco says, "Thank you, Mommie." :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: Don't you guys wonder whether Breeze will instinctively know that Coco is her baby? I will bet you anything Breeze will know!! Oh you guys have to meet up and videotape it. When Dex and Casanova first met, I swear they knew they were half brothers.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 4 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813724


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813714





> Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender:
> 
> Love your mommy,
> Breeze[/B]


Thanks to all of you again for your sweet comments about my precious girl. 

Oh, Lucy, you tell Breeze that we are so happy that she found her forever home with you. I sure hope the two of them can meet at some point. Wouldn't it be fun to have photos of them together? :wub: :wub: Coco says, "Thank you, Mommie." :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, I hope they are reunited! :biggrin: Breeze definitely carries the pretty gene, they are just too beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love Coco's don't hate me because I'm beautiful look. What a doll baby!
xoxoxoo


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Coco is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

very pretty :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 4 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813726


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 4 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813724





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813714





> Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender:
> 
> Love your mommy,
> Breeze[/B]


Thanks to all of you again for your sweet comments about my precious girl. 

Oh, Lucy, you tell Breeze that we are so happy that she found her forever home with you. I sure hope the two of them can meet at some point. Wouldn't it be fun to have photos of them together? :wub: :wub: Coco says, "Thank you, Mommie." :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: Don't you guys wonder whether Breeze will instinctively know that Coco is her baby? I will bet you anything Breeze will know!! Oh you guys have to meet up and videotape it. When Dex and Casanova first met, I swear they knew they were half brothers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks. Too bad we can't get Dex, Casanova and Coco together since they are ALL half siblings. Wouldn't that be something? :wub: Coming to Florida anytime soon? We'll be there by mid October, I hope!


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

I absolutly love this picture...Coco truely captures one reason i fell in love with the breed


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 4 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813783


> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 4 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813726





> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 4 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813724





> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 4 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=813714





> Hi sweet Coco, my little Breeze wants to tell you she just loves seeing pictures of her sweet, sweet baby girl. She wants to send a lot of sweet kissy licks to her. Thanks for posting. :wub: :tender:
> 
> Love your mommy,
> Breeze[/B]


Thanks to all of you again for your sweet comments about my precious girl. 

Oh, Lucy, you tell Breeze that we are so happy that she found her forever home with you. I sure hope the two of them can meet at some point. Wouldn't it be fun to have photos of them together? :wub: :wub: Coco says, "Thank you, Mommie." :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwwwwwwwww :wub: :wub: Don't you guys wonder whether Breeze will instinctively know that Coco is her baby? I will bet you anything Breeze will know!! Oh you guys have to meet up and videotape it. When Dex and Casanova first met, I swear they knew they were half brothers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks. Too bad we can't get Dex, Casanova and Coco together since they are ALL half siblings. Wouldn't that be something? :wub: Coming to Florida anytime soon? We'll be there by mid October, I hope!
[/B][/QUOTE]

That would be amazing! We'll have to plan something for sure! Dex goes to FL alot! Wait, and isn't Rain a Rumor baby too? Dex, Casanova, Coco, and Rain should all meet up!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Now, that's what I'd call a doll-face. Too precious! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

